# Istanbul best city of Europe 2



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

1.London Heathrow Airport............................................... 65,907,900
2.Paris-Charles de Gaulle Airport.........................................57,906,866
3.Frankfurt Airport...........................................................50,932,840
4.Barajas Airport Madrid...................................................48,270,581
5.Amsterdam Airport Schiphol.............................................43,570,310
6.Leonardo da Vinci-Fiumicino Airport...................................33,808,456
7.Munich Airport...............................................................32,681,067
8.Atatürk International Airport Istanbul.................................29,757,384

ATATURK AIRPORT ISTANBUL








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

iskorpitx2 said:


> 1.HORNETS (USA) (CHARLOTTE COLISEUM) 24.042
> 2.BULLS/BLACKHAWKS (USA) (UNITED CENTER) 22.879
> 3.SINAN ERDEM ATAKÖY DOME (TUR) 22.500
> 
> SINAN ERDEM DOME ISTANBUL


new capacity is 15.500  cool pix btw.


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

lukaszek89 said:


> new capacity is 15.500  cool pix btw.


ABDİ İPEKCİ ARENA ISTANBUL NEW CAPACITY 15 000
SINAN ERDEM DOME CAPACITY 22 500









By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

MUHSİNZADE YALISI 
155 MİLLİONS DOLLARS








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

TOPHANE MUSIRI ZEKI PASA YALISI
125 MILLION DOLLARS








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

KIBRISLI YALISI
120 MILLION DOLLARS








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

KONT OSTROROG YALISI
105 MILLION DOLLARS









By bleda2 at 2010-03-17








By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-17


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

28 BILLIONERS LIVES IN ISTANBUL
MILLIONERS ? MORE THAN 500 000


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great set of pics. Hope you post as many every day!


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

I will be in Istanbul by the end of next week.
Avusturya Lisesi


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

MORE EXPENCİVE PRİCES İN EUROPE
15 MILLION DOLLARS-160 MILLION DOLLARS

ISTANBUL SINCE 1453


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## TheSkyIsTheLimit (Apr 3, 2004)

iskorpitx2 said:


> By bleda2, shot with DiMAGE Z2 at 2010-03-15



I am suprised to see that this photo is made by someone else. Shame on you. This photo is made by ME, ME, ME and MEEEEEEE!hno:


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

WHAT ARE YOU TELLİNG ABOUT? 
WRİTHE TURKİSH İF YOU MADE THİS PHOTO
WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------



## iskorpitx2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By bleda2 at 2010-03-18


----------

